# Do Lyft drivers see your picture before accepting ping request?



## TurkUber (Dec 24, 2015)

For example if i made a reqeust, does the driver just see my name and rating, or see my name rating and pic?


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

They can see the pic. It really helps to find the right guy starring into his smartphone.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

TurkUber said:


> For example if i made a reqeust, does the driver just see my name and rating, or see my name rating and pic?


We can see the picture, most always linked to a Facebook account so I've seen some odd/personal ones.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Half of my Lyft pick ups should have went down like this-

Me: "Excuse me have you seen a Corgi around here, I'm looking for one named Aimee?"

Lady: "That's me, I'm Aimee, are you my Lyft driver here to pick me up?"

Me: "Sorry, but I'm looking for a dog like this." Points at pic on phone.

Me: Drives off yelling out window, "AIIIMEEEE, HERE GIRL."


----------

